# which Dainichi?



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

*if you could only choose one, what would it be?*​
DAINICHI CICHLID FISH FOOD COLOR FX SINKING111.11%DAINICHI ULTIMA SINKING CICHLID FOOD222.22%DAINICHI CICHLID FISH FOOD XL PRO SINKING00.00%DAINICHI COLOR SUPREME CICHLID FISH FOOD666.67%


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

if you could only choose one, what would it be?

Robb


----------



## maddyfish (Jul 23, 2004)

I voted the last one becuase it was the only one not to include the word 'sinking'

I hate sinking food


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

I like Color Supreme the most.

But, I am going to order their new Ultima Krill Coated formula next though to see how the fish like the new krill coating. Otherwise, I'd just stick with Color Supreme. It has a large amount of spirulina in it and my fish just love it...

Anyway with any fish food, avoid anything with Mammalian products (powdered milk is okay. Dainichi for example uses small amounts of powdered milk for calcium and vitamin d since it has the most naturally concentrated forms) or anything with cereals, grains, flours, etc.

~Ed


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

I use the Dainichi cichlid ultima with krill and spirulina. Its an all  purpose growth and maintenance food. I especially like it because it comes in a small floating pellet, as most of my fish seem to prefer feeding from the water surface or mid water.


----------

